

Images for Games - mrfish

I have an idea to build a blackberry game based on some tech I recently implemented on another project.  It uses SVG to create interactive web pages that work on Blackberries, mobile phones... pretty much everything except things like the iphone. (no comment)<p>So the problem is where do i go to get graphics for characters.  I need space ships, aliens, space marines that kind of thing.  But I have no idea where to look.  Anybody have any ideas?  Anybody want to help?  Obviously I can't draw and have no budget yet so professional help is probably out of the question.
======
teamonkey
<http://www.turbosquid.com> is a good place. There are plenty of royalty-free
3D models available that you and render down to a 2D bitmap.

The <http://www.gamedev.net> forums might be able to help you focus your
search further.

Regarding the iphone: I'm sure the canvas tag works, and I believe there's
more than one Javascript canvas->SVG layer floating around.

~~~
mrfish
hey good thinking! thanks

